# Momma cat and kittens dumped on my friends land...



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

She told me via messneger that someone had abandoned a Momma cat and two kittens on her property recently - she has been leaving food out but already has 5 cats and at least 2 dogs. She lives in IN, not sure where exactly but she is looking for someone to take them if at all possible.

I have no further details right now other than the Momma and kittens are black and white.

If anyone could possibly help her out here will contact her and get more information for you!


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Ok, when you say "she lives in IN" I read, "She lives in Indiana." 

Do you know where at in Indiana? North Central Indiana Spay and Nueter group is NO KILL and if they have room, they might take all three. 

If it's not Indiana, I have no clue how to help, lol.


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

yup, it is Indiana, is trying to get hold of her now to find out where!


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

She lives in a town called Clinton, Which is West/Central apparently


----------

